# frozen transfer currently on 9dp3dt



## lea197 (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi everyone

I am a little worried i tested this morning and got a BFN but yet i am feeling alot of symptoms,could these be the progesterone

nausea 
Tiredness 
Gone off coffee but love it
Dizziness on and off
Up untill yesterday bad cramps, felt really good about myself yesterday was really happy.
Weeing alot and funny smell
A. Bit of a cold

Maybe in run down or its the progesterone.
Any advice or success stories would be good,maybe in just been silly just scared as its our last chance now, last IVF did work but i lost baby at 8 weeks we had 2 ice babies transferred on 3/4/2013.

Lea xx


----------



## annie.moon (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi Lea,

I'm in EXACTLY the same situation as you. I'm also 9dp3dt and it's so hard!

I have loads of symptoms: nausea, tiredness, swollen and sore boobs, can't stand the smell of chocolate or coffee (which I normally love), mood up and down every 30 seconds...

I tested for the first time this morning and got BFN, but the OTD my clinic gave me isn't until next Thursday. It just seems so far away. I'm so sure I'm pregnant this time. Just going to give it more time...

Sorry no success story (yet!) but thought it might help to know someone is in the same situation.

Annie xxx


----------



## lea197 (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi Annie 
yes it really does help to know that we are at the same level,infact its quite nice as hubby not always helpful although he tries.
my day is Tuesday so not too long, will keep my fingers crossed for both of us. Xx

Leanne


----------



## foreverhopefull2013 (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi ladies

Its the drugs that make all these thing's happen.. The progesterone makes the boobs really sore and I think its just a mixture of all you've been taking for 4 weeks, upsets the body. I have had a FET, drug free and have no symptoms, though had them all the first time round 

Good luck x


----------

